# Whiplash Audio's new TWau Reference wire



## nc8000

Craig at Whiplash has just come out with a new wire on his site called TWau Reference. I have been using TWag, TWag V2 and TWag V3 on all my headphones for the last several years and each new generation has brought improvements to the sound so I was very exited when Craig approached me about 4 months ago with the chance to try a revolutionary new cable he was intending to come out with (full disclosure, I have not paid for this cable). I have been using it on my JH13 custom in ears connected balanced to a Ray Samuels SR71-B amp for the last 3 months and have to say this is the best cable I have ever heard. The first thing you notice is the absolute control over the bottom end. Everything is rock tight and flows right to the bottom. This in turn leaves much more room for the midrange and treble to come out and play everything is just right. I noticed in the DX50 thread that Jamato desribed it as the most natural cable he has ever heard and I totally agree. I'm absolutely loving this new wire. Job well done Craig. 

This new wire is gold plated silver. This is NOT an alloy mix with 1% gold blended. The silver wire strands are produced and sent to a professional plating company which plates the gold onto the silver stands. The gold plated strands are sent back and assembled with a HIGH strand count. The final product is a 26awg stranded UPOCC gold plated silver.

The price for a 48" iem cable is $525 so considerably more than even TWag V3. I have no way of deciding if that is a fair price but if you can afford it and really want to get the best from your phones then go for it and you'll be happy you did. Personally I have to say that I would not have been able to justify spending the money to buy one but after having tried it I would have yearned for it.


----------



## Mimouille

Hello,

Thanks for this feedback. I find these interesting. Have you compared them to non Whiplash cables? Also what difference is there between OM and non OM. Which are the ones with the black plastic on the tips.

Finally I have heard less than good things about Whiplash customer service. What is your take on this? How long does it take to get the cable?

Cheers


----------



## SACD-Man

Hey!
  
 One quick note. We are working on our customer service. Its a work in progress for sure, however my new employee is the PERFECT fit and Im planning on adding more staff. Now that TWau reference is complete, I can focus on customer service which is my top priority. Small companies suffer fluctuations in sales. This suffering has plagued me in recent time and is something that I will fix!!!!
  
 Business, in general with loads of disposable income can staff appropriately. Im not in that situation unfortunately. 
  
 Thanks for he constructive criticism. 
  
 Craig


----------



## nc8000

I have not compared it to non Whiplash cables, only the V2 and V3 cables I have and I don't like to swap cables too much on my iem's out of fear of wearing the sockets out. I have tried the Heir cable (Magnus I think it was called) over a year ago and liked the TWag better but don't remember details. 

Customer service at Whiplash has from time to time been erratic due to personal reasons with Craig that I don't want to get into in public. I don't know what the current state is. Suffice to say that the end product in my experience is always top notch. 

Oh and OM applies only to the iem cables. OM means over mold and means that the iem connector is molded plastic rather than layers of heat shrink. I by far prefer the OM versions and always go without memory wire which I really hate. OM has no effect on the sound.


----------



## Mimouille

sacd-man said:


> Hey!
> 
> One quick note. We are working on our customer service. Its a work in progress for sure, however my new employee is the PERFECT fit and Im planning on adding more staff. Now that TWau reference is complete, I can focus on customer service which is my top priority. Small companies suffer fluctuations in sales. This suffering has plagued me in recent time and is something that I will fix!!!!
> 
> ...


Well listening for clients is a great first step and I will not judge before I try it myself. I shot you a few questions on your site and will be waiting for your return.

Cheers


----------



## angelsblood

I have bought this wire, because who can say no to gold! on your cable! bling bling!
  
 Craig is a nice guy, and was very responsive to my emails, so kudos for that!
  
 will report as soon as i get them ^_^


----------



## tin427

I think all whiplash should change all cable into OM since its too easy for the pin socket to out of contact when swapping cable. I just broke my twag v2 gold. Need to find some local DIYer to fix that.


----------



## achl354

I have emailed craig abt the new cable back and fro a few times, all i gotta say the level of customer service is on par wf other aftermaket cable makers 

I am still deciding on the low profile eclilse or the bling blinh clear


----------



## nc8000

When you see it in real life the clear isen't really all that bling. Also remember that the clear will only be available for a short time until stock runs out and not in the OM version. 

This is what mine looks like


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Lenni

looks like Toxic's cables may have some serious competition. it's great to see mot's coming up with new designs and better quality, instead of the same plain copper wire. kudos to Craig. looking forward to some reviews.


----------



## Mimouille

Order these balanced for my 901 with a TRRS to 3.5 adapter.


----------



## SACD-Man

Boy I wish I could change everything to OM. My OD (outer dimension) is to big for the large cables. Plus, like I said in previous post, product descriptions, etc is that my obsessed with performance. 4 years time on this wire. I cold have released it with "too much gold plating" that would kill the highs. Well Im not known for that. 
  
 I don't give up on challenges and perhaps someday I will figure out a way to have everything OM. 
  
 Always great to hear your comments.
  
 Craig


----------



## SACD-Man

lenni said:


> looks like Toxic's cables may have some serious competition. it's great to see mot's coming up with new designs and better quality, instead of the same plain copper wire. looking forward to some reviews.


 
  
  
  
 Hey!!
  
 I don't consider Toxic cables, ALO and anyone competition. Its more like a community. In fact I don't even know who is doing what to be honest. I have "horse blinders" on. I could be competitive and say things to do things that show my competitive edge easily, but to be simply honesty, I don't have the time nor can I inspect their work.
  
 The TWau reference is by far my proudest moment. Only the birth of my son supersedes this!!!! lol. 
  
 Thanks everyone for going me a chance to fight back. Im disabled (secret is out) and at times life can be challenging. Well I find music to be comforting. 
  
 Anyways, this is my finest work. Every ounce custom made and to my standards. 
  
 Enjoy!
 Craig
  
 (hi lenni)


----------



## jamato8

This new cable is exceptional and I am working on a review of them now. 
  
 The Fostex TH900 are supposed to have a cable that requires no upgrade and I have read that little is to be gained. I did not find this true when having them rewired to the new gold plated silver. They improve in all areas. Fostex specializes in transducers, why not wire them with a specialist in wire, which I had done. I now feel I am getting all that they can do and it is good!!


----------



## fiascogarcia

sacd-man said:


> Hey!
> 
> One quick note. We are working on our customer service. Its a work in progress for sure, however my new employee is the PERFECT fit and Im planning on adding more staff. Now that TWau reference is complete, I can focus on customer service which is my top priority. Small companies suffer fluctuations in sales. This suffering has plagued me in recent time and is something that I will fix!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for this response!  Having placed my first order with you, I'm looking forward to what looks like a top of the line product!  I appreciate your desire to focus on customer service, most of us are very patient customers.


----------



## Mooses9

tin427 said:


> I think all whiplash should change all cable into OM since its too easy for the pin socket to out of contact when swapping cable. I just broke my twag v2 gold. Need to find some local DIYer to fix that.


 
 where r u located


----------



## nc8000

Oh well. Went all in and ordered a new cable for my HE-500, a recable and balancing job for the Signature Pro I just bought here and an extender/converter from RSA to standard xlr to use the phones on my home amp


----------



## Mimouille

Nice...if my balanced cable and adaptor are as good as expected, maybe I will go all in for my upcoming Roxanne and 846.


----------



## jamato8

My review of the new Whiplash reference Gold Plated Silver cable:
  
  
 Why update the cable that runs to your headphones. Most keep their headphones because they already sound pretty good or totally satisfy you so why make any changes? What I find interesting is that some manufactures go to extreme measures to get the transducers of their headphones to do a great job of changing the electrical signal into sound but often all the research goes into that, the transducer. The cable, I don’t think an afterthought but not in many cases, the same conscious design effort as the transducer. There are a number of good OEM cable manufactures to choose from but does that mean it is the best cable, that it is as good as their transducer? Often this is not the case. Due to cost restraints and maybe the belief they have accomplished their goal, what you get with your headphones is what they believe will do the job. And often the sound is great, but as we know, there are always exceptions and greater possibilities.  
  
 Now take someone specializing in the manufacture of a wire, like a transducer manufacture specializes in what they do. Combine the two and very often, you get an even finer product. You have combined two truly researched products for the highest auditory outcome. To this end, I have found this to be absolutely true of the latest wire from Whiplash Audio, the TWau Reference Gold Plated Silver. 
 
I have read that the very fine cable supplied with the Fostex TH900 could little be improved on. Ok but why not try? I had the TH900 recabled balanced to the Reference Gold Plated Silver, which I am going to refer to as gold from now on, and will state, there are changes in what I am hearing, which is totally positive in all parameters. 
 
The new cable as far as I can detect has no microphonics picked up when the cable rubs against clothes etc. It is very pliable and weighs no more than the original cable, most likely less as it doesn’t have all the bulky needless mesh and cover that hides an anemic small gauge cable in two of the phones I had rewired and improved the gauge in all three. Oh, how does it sound, or not sound?
 
I cannot describe any sound attributed to this cable. That is right, I can’t say it is bright, dull, bass soft, mid forward, mid recessed, this is for all intents and purposes, to my ear, the most neutral cable I have ever heard. So how does the music come through, voice, acoustics? Well more than what I heard before the recabling. The TH900 frequency response sounds more balanced, which I attribute to better wire. Now why don’t I assign to a different sound imparted by the wire? I do not attribute this to the wire sound but an improvement of what the transducers in the headphones are receiving in signal because the same thing happened to my ESW10 JPN that I swore I would never have recabled. You know what, I loved the sound of my very broken in ESW10 limited edition but now, they are even better and in the same way as the Fostex TH900, oh and the LCD-2, the same improvement. Improved bass texture with each phone and a cleaner overall presentation with live performances taking on the eerie realism that you get lost in. 
 
Now what this also does is make even more enjoyable everything that is quality upstream. I am listening to Greg Brown, “Down in There” (a studio recording). To be honest, I often do not listen to a lot of studio-recorded music because I enjoy the acoustics of live performances, well recorded that is. The ambiance just brings to life the performance but I am finding more and more studio recordings that I shunned, because I am now hearing the almost sublime layer of acoustics that now creeps through. This brings to life and gives great space and out of head experience than previously experienced.
 
From resonating bass foundations to beautifully sculpted vocals and ripping guitar riffs and clean pure highs, transparency and layering, I find that all three of my headphones that are rewired with gold give me what I wanted all along but didn’t always realize I was missing. 
 
Oh, and some of that bass heaviness that has been talked about regarding the TH900? Well I think it was the cable because the evenness of sound and the solid beautiful bass, is there in resounding truthfulness to the credit of the music.
  
 There is a tremble to some of the sound, the very slight change in a note but transcending into the musical line, something I had not heard before and something I have heard live but seldom recorded. It is like no part of the note color gets away, nothing is masked. 
 
What this wire does, is it seems to allow what is at one end get through to the headphones unmolested. The sound doesn’t get lost along the way or messed up in the frequency somewhere. Now I ask, what more could you want? 
 
 
 
Equipment used:
 
Fostex TH900
ATH-ESW10 JPN
Audeze LCD-2 ver 2
 
HiFiman 901 balanced and as a source.
DX100 as a single ended DAP and as a source.
DX50 as a single ended DAP and as a source
fi.Q amplifier, special design and modified with tantalum NOS resistors and Black Gate non polar capacitors, dual buf634 per channel, opa637 or opa627 op amps (the really good ones).
RSA Intruder balanced amplifier
RSA The Lightning
 
Music used: Hires (24/192) FLAC files and standard. WAV standard and hires 24/192. 
 
All headphones used are balanced and an adapter using Reference Gold Plated Silver for the IC is used to go from balanced to single ended, and various balanced plugs, i.e., TRRS, to the Hirose. All the headphones are terminated with the Hirose.


----------



## SACD-Man

mooses9 said:


> where r u located


 
 Please send it that in. You don't want to ruin your warranty on it!!
  
 Please contact me for arrangements..
  
 Craig


----------



## SACD-Man

jamato8 said:


> My review of the new Whiplash reference Gold Plated Silver cable:
> 
> 
> Why update the cable that runs to your headphones. Most keep their headphones because they already sound pretty good or totally satisfy you so why make any changes? What I find interesting is that some manufactures go to extreme measures to get the transducers of their headphones to do a great job of changing the electrical signal into sound but often all the research goes into that, the transducer. The cable, I don’t think an afterthought but not in many cases, the same conscious design effort as the transducer. There are a number of good OEM cable manufactures to choose from but does that mean it is the best cable, that it is as good as their transducer? Often this is not the case. Due to cost restraints and maybe the belief they have accomplished their goal, what you get with your headphones is what they believe will do the job. And often the sound is great, but as we know, there are always exceptions and greater possibilities.
> ...


 
 Great Review!!
  
 Thanks for the input. As most people who know me, this has always been my goal. 
  
 Anyways, again for the well thought out post.
  
 Thanks!
 Craig


----------



## nc8000

Super review John. You're "prosing" all in a way I could never do. Can't wait to receive all my new cables.

And yes, there is absolutely no microphonics with this wire.


----------



## jamato8

My recabled and balanced TH900.


----------



## Mooses9

Very nice


----------



## Puppysmith

I have found that the mil spec silver coated wire used to wire up all the aircraft works really well and is a real bargain. Just go to the bay and google mil spec silver wire and you can pick the gauge you want and the length. I bought some 16ga x 90 feet for < $50.


----------



## LionelH2

nc8000 said:


> Craig at Whiplash has just come out with a new wire on his site called TWau Reference. I have been using TWag, TWag V2 and TWag V3 on all my headphones for the last several years and each new generation has brought improvements to the sound so I was very exited when Craig approached me about 4 months ago with the chance to try a revolutionary new cable he was intending to come out with (full disclosure, I have not paid for this cable). I have been using it on my JH13 custom in ears connected balanced to a Ray Samuels SR71-B amp for the last 3 months and have to say this is the best cable I have ever heard. The first thing you notice is the absolute control over the bottom end. Everything is rock tight and flows right to the bottom. This in turn leaves much more room for the midrange and treble to come out and play everything is just right. I noticed in the DX50 thread that Jamato desribed it as the most natural cable he has ever heard and I totally agree. I'm absolutely loving this new wire. Job well done Craig.
> 
> This new wire is gold plated silver. This is NOT an alloy mix with 1% gold blended. The silver wire strands are produced and sent to a professional plating company which plates the gold onto the silver stands. The gold plated strands are sent back and assembled with a HIGH strand count. The final product is a 26awg stranded UPOCC gold plated silver.
> 
> The price for a 48" iem cable is $525 so considerably more than even TWag V3. I have no way of deciding if that is a fair price but if you can afford it and really want to get the best from your phones then go for it and you'll be happy you did. Personally I have to say that I would not have been able to justify spending the money to buy one but after having tried it I would have yearned for it.


 
 I have also gone through the various cable generations with Craig and I cannot agree more that this TWau cable is amazing. I can hardly believe the sound quality improvement for my portable rig.  I could bring out all the usual audiophile phrases, but suffice to say it is quite an achievement. Cant wait to upgrade my home rig interconnects as well.
  
 I have been a long time customer of Craig and I now count him as a friend.  He has treated me so well over the years, nice to have someone like this in this community.


----------



## minimus

Actually, I am pretty shocked that Whiplash is still in business.  I thought Whiplash had become to headphone cable makers what Singlepower was to headphone amp builders.
  
 A word of warning: be very careful about spending any money on Whiplash IEM cables.  First, the cables are not durable. Over the years, I purchased from Craig two pairs of Whiplash IEM cables.  The pins bent and then broke on both of them in fairly short order.  (I have another brand that has been far more durable, is less expensive, and sounds at least as good.)  Second, the long-term track record of Whiplash customer service is poor abysmal.  Last spring, I contacted Craig to ask if he would replace the broken pins on my IEM cable.  He responded that I should Paypal him $50 for the repair and ship him the cable, both of which I did.  Here we are 9 months later and I never received the repaired cable, I never received a refund of $50, and I never received a single response to any e-mail I sent to him to inquire what had happened to my cable and/or my money.  There is a long thread on Head-Fi in which the customers he burned implore him (politely) to deliver cables that were fully paid for.
  
 Sorry, but quickly responding to prospective buyers does not constitute adequate customer service.


----------



## Mimouille

Well this is NOT reassuring.


----------



## Mooses9

minimus said:


> Actually, I am pretty shocked that Whiplash is still in business.  I thought Whiplash had become to headphone cable makers what Singlepower was to headphone amp builders.
> 
> A word of warning: be very careful about spending any money on Whiplash IEM cables.  First, the cables are not durable. Over the years, I purchased from Craig two pairs of Whiplash IEM cables.  The pins bent and then broke on both of them in fairly short order.  (I have another brand that has been far more durable, is less expensive, and sounds at least as good.)  Second, the long-term track record of Whiplash customer service is poor abysmal.  Last spring, I contacted Craig to ask if he would replace the broken pins on my IEM cable.  He responded that I should Paypal him $50 for the repair and ship him the cable, both of which I did.  Here we are 9 months later and I never received the repaired cable, I never received a refund of $50, and I never received a single response to any e-mail I sent to him to inquire what had happened to my cable and/or my money.  There is a long thread on Head-Fi in which the customers he burned implore him (politely) to deliver cables that were fully paid for.
> 
> *Sorry, but quickly responding to prospective buyers does not constitute adequate customer service.*


 
 Wow that really sucks, you are a patient person 9 months, i would have probably made a trip esp losing money and a cable. i think that when a businessman tends to a prospective buyer, but doesnt tend to past buyers or tries to make good on something that happened is really foul. EVEN if  the businessman admits fault, its still really crappy to put someone through that kind of expierence....and the problem is when a businessman quickly attends to you becuase you are going to buy a product, it gives the customer a false sense how their business is actually ran..they might be under the assumption that, that is the way they ALWAYS do business. and thats not the case.
  


mimouille said:


> Well this is NOT reassuring.


 
 i completely agree


----------



## angelsblood

mooses9 said:


> Wow that really sucks, you are a patient person 9 months, i would have probably made a trip esp losing money and a cable. i think that when a businessman tends to a prospective buyer, but doesnt tend to past buyers or tries to make good on something that happened is really foul. EVEN if  the businessman admits fault, its still really crappy to put someone through that kind of expierence....and the problem is when a businessman quickly attends to you becuase you are going to buy a product, it gives the customer a false sense how their business is actually ran..they might be under the assumption that, that is the way they ALWAYS do business. and thats not the case.
> 
> i completely agree


 

  Yep unfortunately I am currently experiencing just that : (
  
 When I enquire about this awesome new TWau, Craig was really responsive with alot of thought on the replies, and a casual chat along the way. AFTER I bought the cable Craig seemed to disappear and the questions I asked remains unanswered : (


----------



## SACD-Man

angelsblood said:


> Yep unfortunately I am currently experiencing just that : (
> 
> When I enquire about this awesome new TWau, Craig was really responsive with alot of thought on the replies, and a casual chat along the way. AFTER I bought the cable Craig seemed to disappear and the questions I asked remains unanswered : (


 
  
 Please contact me at csanborn@whiplashaudio.com
  
 I cant say anything since out of the thousands of cables we make, most are VERY happy, but some do see Whiplash at its worse. So, I will do my best. 
  
 Craig


----------



## delancyst

angelsblood said:


> Yep unfortunately I am currently experiencing just that : (
> 
> When I enquire about this awesome new TWau, Craig was really responsive with alot of thought on the replies, and a casual chat along the way. AFTER I bought the cable Craig seemed to disappear and the questions I asked remains unanswered : (





I'm currently researching on a replacing cable for my Fitear. 
Whiplash seemed to get nice reviews about being the most pliable. 
I for one do not appreciate spending top dollar for subpar quality. Sad to hear about the previous posts of connectors breaking. 
Last thing on my mind is to be ignored after you buying a product.


----------



## nc8000

My personal take on iem cable pins breaking is that they just dont do that with normal use but only with misuse including sitting on them and so on. I have used this kind of cables since the Tripple.fi came out and never had any problem (and for even longer with Etymotic ER4). What can happen if you do a lot of cable swapping is that eventually the female connectors in the iem get loose and have trouble holding on to the cable which is why i dont swap cables more than I have to.


----------



## jamato8

Never a problem with my heavily used cable and my JH13 pro. I have accidentally bent the pins, rolling over the 13's in bed and so on, and carefully straightened them and they are fine but had they or the connection broken, it would have been my fault. Otherwise I have both the V2 and V3 for my JH13 Pro and they have held up fine in every way for quite a long time. Oh, and they really improve the sound of the JH13, IMO.


----------



## Mimouille

Look what I got ! Unfortunately, the NT6 they are for are still not back from reshell...


----------



## delancyst

mimouille said:


> Look what I got ! Unfortunately, the NT6 they are for are still not back from reshell...


 
 Are those considered overmold connectors?


----------



## achl354

mimouille said:


> Look what I got ! Unfortunately, the NT6 they are for are still not back from reshell...





Use them wf your 1+2 pls, pls share ur thoughts too!


----------



## achl354

delancyst said:


> Are those considered overmold connectors?




No those are not

I believe the OM ver is not available yet


----------



## delancyst

achl354 said:


> No those are not
> 
> I believe the OM ver is not available yet


 
 Are OM construction connectors sturdier? 
 Sorry, I'm hunting for some replacement cables lately, trying to catch up with the jargon.


----------



## SACD-Man

Hey guys....
  
 There will be an OM versions only for the eclipse. The color of the TWau reference eclipse looks sooooo nice as well. We are about 10-14 days away. 
  
 The non OM is very sturdy. Our latest design has really improved the feel and the sturdiness. 
  
 Thanks!
 Craig


----------



## delancyst

sacd-man said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> There will be an OM versions only for the eclipse. The color of the TWau reference eclipse looks sooooo nice as well. We are about 10-14 days away.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Craig, 
 Sorry, in your opinion which one is better in terms of durability? 
 From what I understand, non OM connector pins are actually wrapped with heatshrink tubing, whereas OM connector pins are plastic hard molded (therefore more rigidity)? 
 In general, OM connectors are smaller profile than non OM, correct?


----------



## Mimouille

I am not one to comment on cable sound improvements...too...risky in my opinion. But they are on the 1Plus2 now and I cannot hear any night and day difference with the Tralucent Silver and Gold V2, which is a great sign for the TWAu, since the Tralucent silver and gold is very expensive and tuned for the 1plus2.


----------



## SACD-Man

delancyst said:


> Hi Craig,
> Sorry, in your opinion which one is better in terms of durability?
> From what I understand, non OM connector pins are actually wrapped with heatshrink tubing, whereas OM connector pins are plastic hard molded (therefore more rigidity)?
> In general, OM connectors are smaller profile than non OM, correct?


 
 Yes generally correct. The OM cable since its molded is a slimmer profile and more durable. The non Om is for those who are looking for a more snug fit around the ear. Also for 8 conductor. It does come down to preference. In general, the OM is still our most popular cable...
  
 Craig


----------



## delancyst

sacd-man said:


> Yes generally correct. The OM cable since its molded is a slimmer profile and more durable. The non Om is for those who are looking for a more snug fit around the ear. Also for 8 conductor. It does come down to preference. In general, the OM is still our most popular cable...
> 
> Craig




What are the pros and cons of 8 conductor vs 4?


----------



## nc8000

I have allways prefered OM cables as they are more compact and elegant and come without memory wire which I hate, but Craig has improved his skills in heat wrap and the TWau cable I have been using for 4 months is without memory wire and nice and compact and there is no sign of anything breaking or shifting. 

As for 8 wire the obvious con is that it will cost nearly twice as much. Also being twice as thick it will be less flexible but the wire is very flexible so that will probably not be a problem. The pro is that the sound should be even better but not having tried it and not being able to afford it means I don't know. The one in Jamato's photo is an 8 wire


----------



## fiascogarcia

mimouille said:


> I am not one to comment on cable sound improvements...too...risky in my opinion. But they are on the 1Plus2 now and I cannot hear any night and day difference with the Tralucent Silver and Gold V2, which is a great sign for the TWAu, since the Tralucent silver and gold is very expensive and tuned for the 1plus2.


 
  
 When did you order these?


----------



## Mimouille

fiascogarcia said:


> When did you order these?


Hum...I think it took maybe 3 weeks?


----------



## Mimouille

I will see how this sounds !


----------



## Nopeudon

Regarding the earlier comments on the customer service of Whiplash... I feel obliged to defend, or rather provide an alternative account and take on Craig and his practice, after what he has done for me. I bought the whiplash hybrid cables directly from Craig when it first came out, my first aftermarket cable purchase made for my JH13 then. Needless to say, the cable was so well-made and sounded so good, I've never used other cables again.
  
 Couple of months ago, in December, I plugged in my JH13s after an extended period of not using them and found them sounding funny. I tested and found that the fault lay in the cables so I sent them back to Whiplash for repairs. Now, I must admit the process wasn't entirely smooth-sailing. The repairs took a longer time than I expected and Craig unfortunately did not reply to the two emails I sent him for updates. However, the cables arrived last month. Apart from getting rid of the extremely unspecific problem ("Hi Craig, I don't know what is wrong with my cables but they're making my JH13s sound funny- I think it's because of the yellow glue-like substance coming out of the OM connectors") he even took the initiative to replace the oyaide connector that was starting to show its age. Craig didn't even ask for any payments even though the warranty on the cables were clearly void. 
  
 Although certain aspects of his service could be improved, I don't think he deserves the criticism leveled at him. He works very hard and is very good at what he does, and that is producing excellent sounding cables!


----------



## Mooses9

mimouille said:


> I will see how this sounds !


 
 send to me, i will let u know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 awsome setup


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> I will see how this sounds !


 
  
 Is that the TWAu? The one I have in my hands at the moment looks braided and terminated differently. Did you ask for a different braid?


----------



## goodvibes

jamato8 said:


> Never a problem with my heavily used cable and my JH13 pro. I have accidentally bent the pins, rolling over the 13's in bed and so on, and carefully straightened them and they are fine but had they or the connection broken, it would have been my fault. Otherwise I have both the V2 and V3 for my JH13 Pro and they have held up fine in every way for quite a long time. Oh, and they really improve the sound of the JH13, IMO.


 
 Thought the V3 was excellent when I tried it. Didn't find the synergy in the alloy v2 but my 13s are FPs. Sounds like the new one is pretty great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Found the build and flexibility great.


----------



## Mimouille

anakchan said:


> Is that the TWAu? The one I have in my hands at the moment looks braided and terminated differently. Did you ask for a different braid?


I just asked for an upgraded jack...Oyaide Rodium. And the sockets, well OM was supposed to be unavailable but as I am non clear on OM vs. non-OM, I am not sure what I got. The braid...not sure. But yours is a VIP cable from Dimitri.


----------



## AnakChan

mimouille said:


> I just asked for an upgraded jack...Oyaide Rodium. And the sockets, well OM was supposed to be unavailable but as I am non clear on OM vs. non-OM, I am not sure what I got. The braid...not sure. But yours is a VIP cable from Dimitri.


 
  
 Hehe...not mine. Still Dimitri's. I guess you read my thoughts of it vs the Uber in the 1Plus2 thread.


----------



## jamato8

I am still surprised at the subtle and important improvements this cable has brought about. In ways, the improvements are not subtle like the bass definition improvement on my TH900 and acoustical hall sounds on music recorded inside an auditorium or on music where there is a slap of the sound off a near or distant wall. Something I heard more in highend LP play. With everything up stream doing its job, this cable lets it all through.
  
 There is a tremble to some of the sound, the very slight change in a note but transcending into the musical line, something I had not heard before and something I have heard live but seldom recorded. It is like no part of the note color gets away, nothing is masked.


----------



## nc8000

I'm so looking forward to receiving all my cables and the hardwired Signature Pro


----------



## erikbrende

I would like to make a comment on Craig's customer service. I own a TWAG LOD & TWAG Sennhieser 650 cable and have found Whiplash Audio's commitment to extremely high quality made products customer service to be outstanding. My first LOD was a little short in length and it shorted out; I contacted Craig to let him know and be immediately shipped me out a new one no questions asked and with out charge. He didn't even ask me to send the old one back which would have made me felt like he didn't believe me (it really did short out btw, which I would consider an anomoly bc of his attention to detail). But to make a long story short not only will I buy more Whiplash Audio products in the future I will continue to tirelessly promote and show off my cables to anyone that will listen to me. 
Erik Brende


----------



## zachchen1996

Just ordered one for my nt6 pro's, can't wait! Craig's customer service and response speed is great, great guy to deal with.


----------



## Mimouille

zachchen1996 said:


> Just ordered one for my nt6 pro's, can't wait! Craig's customer service and response speed is great, great guy to deal with.


 

 Sounds great with my NT6...X5 + TWAu + NT6 =


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> Sounds great with my NT6...X5 + TWAu + NT6 =


 

 Calyx M (hurry up Calyx and bring on the pre-ordering already!!) -> VorzAmp Pure II -> TWau ref -> NT6 PRO, my body is ready


----------



## Mimouille

zachchen1996 said:


> Calyx M (hurry up Calyx and bring on the pre-ordering already!!) -> VorzAmp Pure II -> TWau ref -> NT6 PRO, *my body is ready *


 
 Careful not to hit the brown note.


----------



## gerard14ph

I just ordered mine for my TG334 too.


----------



## Nopeudon

Got a Twau today for my TG334! I'm honestly both amazed and slightly afraid of how thin and incredibly flexible the cable is...


----------



## gerard14ph

nopeudon said:


> Got a Twau today for my TG334! I'm honestly both amazed and slightly afraid of how thin and incredibly flexible the cable is...



Did you get the 8-conductor Nopeudon?


----------



## zachchen1996

gerard14ph said:


> Did you get the 8-conductor Nopeudon?


 
 Wouldn't the 8 conductor option make the cable harder to use for portable use?


----------



## gerard14ph

zachchen1996 said:


> Wouldn't the 8 conductor option make the cable harder to use for portable use?



If you say that it is really thin then the 8-conductor should be fine.


----------



## Nopeudon

Nah, I got the 4-conductor variety. The wire is thin but not to the extent that I'm not concerned with the ease of use of a 8-conductor wire... Had nightmares carrying around my JH13 with the hybrid wires back when it came out and I jumped on it.


----------



## gerard14ph

nopeudon said:


> Nah, I got the 4-conductor variety. The wire is thin but not to the extent that I'm not concerned with the ease of use of a 8-conductor wire... Had nightmares carrying around my JH13 with the hybrid wires back when it came out and I jumped on it.



I see. I ordered the 8-conductor anyway. Will let you know when it comes.


----------



## Mimouille

Quick question, mine is a 4 conductor and I paid the price on the site. Is that supposed to be the price for 8 or is 8 even more expensive?


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> Quick question, mine is a 4 conductor and I paid the price on the site. Is that supposed to be the price for 8 or is 8 even more expensive?


 
 8 conductor option is like 400$ more


----------



## nc8000

Yes 8 is an extra and one I couldn't afford so my full order is all 4 conductor. Hope it won't be long before it's finished


----------



## Mimouille

zachchen1996 said:


> 8 conductor option is like 400$ more


Ouch...well makes sense as there is twice as much wire...but IMO not practical for iems. Plus close to 1k for a cable start to be a bit much even for loons like me.


----------



## audionewbi

I like to send my t5p for recabling , not sure what the process is can someone direct me to a link, thanks.


----------



## Nopeudon

When I bought the Twau, I had the opportunity to try both it as well as the Twag v3 on my TG334. Having listened to it for a couple of hours now, I'll just like to say this: if you can afford this cable comfortably, don't hesitate and get it. Really. I'm willing to eat my phone if it leaves you disappointed! Compared to the stock cable, the Twau turns the TG334 into a different beast altogether.


----------



## nc8000

Start by e-mailing Craig at the address specified on the Whiplash web site and then take it from there. He is doing a dual entry hardwire to the drivers for me on the Ultrasone Signature Pro to balance them


----------



## audionewbi

I will, I need to also ask him whether he can do something for my old buddy the ER4S. The jack is in a really rough shape. Hopefully he can make me a cable for that, I'll leave the T5p for now. Looking forward to your review


----------



## nc8000

That'll be interesting, dont know if he has ever done anything with the ER4. If not you can allways use a JH/UE cable together with these http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOR-ETYMOTIC-ER4-IN-EARPHONE-CABLE-ADAPTOR-S-SHURE-CABLE-VERSION-/290630811178?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item43aaf23e2a


----------



## audionewbi

Nice find, thanks. Going to email him tomorrow night.


----------



## fiascogarcia

8 conductor is a little heavier (at least my silver is), but they're surprisingly flexible.  And what a sound!  Want to try the gold now.  I don't carry mine around much, on the other hand.


----------



## nc8000

My order has just shipped


----------



## audionewbi

Congrats, i forgot to email him, again!


----------



## zachchen1996

nc8000 said:


> My order has just shipped


 

 when did you order?


----------



## nc8000

About 5-6 weeks ago


----------



## nc8000

Arrived today but I'm not home until Wednesday evening to see and try it all


----------



## Allears79

Just got mine and need to say that I didn't expect such a change in sound. My UE 18 recabled sounds like a another CIEMs, much better, clearer, louder and yet much more consistent. Sounds like this cable corrects all the frequencies and place them just in the right spot!


----------



## zachchen1996

allears79 said:


> Just got mine and need to say that I didn't expect such a change in sound. My UE 18 recabled sounds like a another CIEMs, much better, clearer, louder and yet much more consistent. Sounds like this cable corrects all the frequencies and place them just in the right spot!


 
 Pics please! How are the ergonomics?


----------



## Allears79

> Pics please! How are the ergonomics?


 
 The weight is similar to stock cables and it fits perfectly well.


----------



## zachchen1996

allears79 said:


> The weight is similar to stock cables and it fits perfectly well.


 
 sweet, do you have pics? xp


----------



## gerard14ph

These just came today.


----------



## nc8000

And the listening has started


----------



## zachchen1996

nc8000 said:


> And the listening has started


 
 how is it?


----------



## nc8000

I have started with the recabled Ultrasone Signature Pro which is a new phone to me. It sounds fantastic but as I don't know the stock sound I can't say wich is phone and wich is wire. I'll get round to the HE-500 cable later


----------



## flyfish2002

I am a recent customer of Craig's having bought the non-OM TWagv3 for my Westone 4R IEMs in Jan '14.  
  
 First, I want to distinguish between "OM" and no-OM" using pics as there seems to be a bit of confusion remaining.   
  
 Here's OM:
  

  
 Here's the non-OM:
  

  
 Second, my personal customer service experience was excellent - as good as I have had dealing with other "larger" head-fi vendors, such as CEntrance and Moon Audio, and clearly better than other small shops, such as  A Pure Sound.  E-mails were promptly responded to, everything shipped per Craig's schedule and the cable arrived well packaged and in excellent shape.
  
 Third, re:  sound quality, I found the improvement in sound quality over the stock cable substantial - a WOW.  I also had a Moon Audio Silver Dragon IEM v1.0 for use with the Westone 4R IEMs.  In comparison, I found the TWag v3.0 offered (a) better "head stage", placing the instruments in space more concretely; (b) warmer, more palpable mids; and (c) very clear highs that exploded, shimmered and then decayed more realistically without glare or harshness. 
  
 To describe scale of the differences between Moon and Whiplash, I would say these are noticeable differences, certainly not minute, but not overwhelming.  The bass between the two was basically a draw. 
  
 Now the Moon Audio IEM cables was $195 as I configured it, while Craig's was $340. 
  
 Hope this helps.
  
 Brent


----------



## Hoboson

Hello,  I'm looking to replace my BTG Starlight TG334 cables for one of these.  
 The website gives me an option for the 'Fitear Cardas Connectors' - is that the connector pin for the 334s?
 Kind of seems obvious but I just want to make sure.
http://www.whiplashaudio.com/cables/whiplash-custom-cables/new-flagship-twau-reference-gold-plated-silver.html
  
 Also considering the 8 conductors but I'm not sure if it's worth the extra $400.. would there be that much of an improvement over the 4 conductors?
My gear is RWAK100-S through Corda Quickstep with Toxic Cable Silver Widow mini to mini.  
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## fiascogarcia

hoboson said:


> Hello,  I'm looking to replace my BTG Starlight TG334 cables for one of these.
> The website gives me an option for the 'Fitear Cardas Connectors' - is that the connector pin for the 334s?
> Kind of seems obvious but I just want to make sure.
> http://www.whiplashaudio.com/cables/whiplash-custom-cables/new-flagship-twau-reference-gold-plated-silver.html
> ...


 
  
 I believe these are the Cardas connectors.  Your Starlight has the overmolds.  My cable is silver, not gold, so I can't comment on the sound improvement of 8 vs 4 with the gold. I do know my 8  connector silver shocked me with the extra bass and depth it presented over the Starlight (which is a fine cable). 8 is a lot of cable if portability and packing in a case is a concern, but man, it is awesome looking.


----------



## zenpunk

Any plans to release the new Twau with Shure connectors? This options doesn't appear to be available from the website.


----------



## Hoboson

Thanks for your input fiascogarcia.  Just ordered one with the 4 conductors


----------



## flyfish2002

Got a couple of PMs on my post.  Just to be clear, I have sold all my Moon Audio Silver Dragon v1.0 IEMs and replaced them with TWag v3.  I clearly preferred the TWag 3.0, I just wanted to offer some perspective on degree of difference - which is significant.


----------



## Decreate

Ordered the Twau ref with a 2.5mm balanced plug to be used with my 1+2 and AK240 about 2 weeks ago. Really looking forward to receiving them.


----------



## Allears79

Looking forward to hear impressions about this ak240 & twau combo. I'm using the ak120 with ue18 and twau and the cable really improved SQ after the stock cables were replaced. Actually I was not so happy with my ue's and the twau changed this.


----------



## gerard14ph

I have demoed an AK240 with my 8-wire TwAu recabled TG334 and my goodness the clarity is just pristine. The TG is already a very transparent IEM, but with the TwAu, the transparency's been upped by a notch.And the best that I noticed is the still smooth, but glimmering and sparkling highs now. I had the stock 001 and the ALO SXC24. This is just another level. Worth the upgrade. Do note that I was using unbalanced with this one. Wonder how much more the balanced will sound with the AK240.


----------



## zachchen1996

gerard14ph said:


> I have demoed an AK240 with my 8-wire TwAu recabled TG334 and my goodness the clarity is just pristine. The TG is already a very transparent IEM, but with the TwAu, the transparency's been upped by a notch.And the best that I noticed is the still smooth, but glimmering and sparkling highs now. I had the stock 001 and the ALO SXC24. This is just another level. Worth the upgrade. Do note that I was using unbalanced with this one. Wonder how much more the balanced will sound with the AK240.


 

 how long did you have to wait to get your cable?


----------



## gerard14ph

zachchen1996 said:


> how long did you have to wait to get your cable?



The site said 5-6 weeks, but since I ordered them from a dealer here in singapore, I got them in less than 2 weeks. I was quite surprised that it got here that fast.


----------



## nc8000

My delivery time was about 6 weeks but my order included a full dual entry recabling for the Ultrasone Signature Pro


----------



## Allears79

My cables arrived in 1.5 week. Quite fast!


----------



## Decreate

Lucky you, its been about 3 weeks now and I'm still waiting for mine...


----------



## fiascogarcia

decreate said:


> Lucky you, its been about 3 weeks now and I'm still waiting for mine...


 
 Send a PM.   Mine was shipped shortly after that.


----------



## Decreate

fiascogarcia said:


> Send a PM.   Mine was shipped shortly after that.


 
 Thanks for the tip, how long did you have to wait for your's?


----------



## fiascogarcia

decreate said:


> Thanks for the tip, how long did you have to wait for your's?


 
 Think it took about 5 weeks.  He shipped about 2 days after the pm.


----------



## Kazenagi

The 8 conductor looks amazing, the braid is tight and even though it has 8 wires it's quite flexible and doesn't coil up on its own that much. I received the wrong order at first but Craig was quick to reply and resolved everything and the right cable was shipped to me shortly after.


----------



## SACD-Man

zenpunk said:


> Any plans to release the new Twau with Shure connectors? This options doesn't appear to be available from the website.


 
  
 Sorry for not jumping on this forum sooner.
  
 TWau reference is just wire so that means I can make just about anything. Im posting my new AK240 TRRS cable tonight so I will make sure to update everything. Im waiting on my new site so I have to use old HTML straight up coding so its very time consuming....
  
 email me at csanborn@whiplashaudio.com and we can discuss any cable you are interested in!!
  
 Craig


----------



## SACD-Man

We are getting caught up so yes its faster ship times!!


----------



## xbc1001

Has anyone tried TWAG v2 or v3 with westone 4r?


----------



## flyfish2002

Yes, I run a pair of Westone 4r IEMs with Whiplash TWag3 out of a RWAK100.  It is a very musical combination for my music genres, which includes jazz of all types, folk, pop, rock, some country and some classical.  I was using Silver Dragon v1 IEM, but Craig's TWag3 is a clear winner...it is just right.  I won't be going back. 
  
 I just got my RWAK100 back from Vinnie late last week...waiting to make sure the wonderfulness I hear is not just "new/different", but actually wonderfulness...and I think it is!


----------



## flyfish2002

I run a pair of Westone 4r IEMs with Whiplash TWag3 out of a RWAK100.  It is a wonderfuly musical combination for my music preferences, which in descending order includes all types of jazz, rock, pop, folk, some country and a little classical.  I was using Moon Audio Silver Dragon v1 IEM, but Craig easily converted me...there is no going back.


----------



## xbc1001

Thank you for your feedback. I have very similar set up as you. I am currently using my stock cable westone 4r with ak120 and they sound great. I listen mainly to pop rock and some classical. I have been planing to get a upgrade cable for my westone 4r but I am trying to decide between TWAG v2 and v3 because they are both popular.


----------



## nc8000

Every new version of his wires has been another step up in sq so I would suggest you go as high as you are willing to pay, but all will be great


----------



## kh600rr

Anyone using the Whiplash REFERENCE Mini - Mini ? If so what are your thoughts on it? Gonna be using it with a AK-240& Cypher labs Duet. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## nc8000

I have been for about a month between a DX50 and SR71-B. It replaced a qusp made silver-copper cable. The change was subtle and nowhere as big as with the headphone cable but to me still worth it.


----------



## kh600rr

nc8000 said:


> I have been for about a month between a DX50 and SR71-B. It replaced a qusp made silver-copper cable. The change was subtle and nowhere as big as with the headphone cable but to me still worth it.



Thanks. I'm gonna need a upgrade balanced cable for my Noble K-10's when they arrive in about a month also. He's got some nice stuff I've been looking at.


----------



## kh600rr

TWau Reference ordered!!! Can't wait.


----------



## zeppu08

In what aspect does the Twau do to your iem over the twag v3?


----------



## monoboy

Will this pair nicely with the Tralucent Ref 1??? Very interested! The twag v3 & twcu v3 hybrid might be a better option for iem's? I also use the Hifiman hm901 with iem amp card, not up on my homework with balanced connections etc. any info is appreciated


----------



## superjohny

monoboy said:


> Will this pair nicely with the Tralucent Ref 1??? Very interested! The twag v3 & twcu v3 hybrid might be a better option for iem's? I also use the Hifiman hm901 with iem amp card, not up on my homework with balanced connections etc. any info is appreciated


 
 i am currently using ref1 + uber...uber is not as portable as siler\gold cable so i am looking for a replacement that has par performance with ease of use....not too sure if 8 conductor twau ref will be the one or not.


----------



## monoboy

superjohny said:


> i am currently using ref1 + uber...uber is not as portable as siler\gold cable so i am looking for a replacement that has par performance with ease of use....not too sure if 8 conductor twau ref will be the one or not.


 

 Have placed my order for the TWau reference Gold Plated the other day,   can't wait to receive it! Uber cable interests me but way too expensive, for me atleast.


----------



## warrior1975

I'm going to have a new reference setup in a few days!!! Thank you Craig!!! Can't wait.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Has any one compared the TWag Gold to the TWau Reference? Can we get some comparison? Its just that I have the TWag Gold, and it sounds way better than any copper silver combo to me, very balanced yet musical, I just cant imagine the TWau sounding a whole lot better, in fact I would imagine them to sound similar. Thoughts?


----------



## warrior1975

TWau reference is gold plated silver as far as I know. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

warrior1975 said:


> TWau reference is gold plated silver as far as I know. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


 
  
 Yeah, TWau is gold plated silver, and TWag Gold is gold 1% and silver 99% alloy. So I can't imagine them sounding way different, gold electro plating process is so thin that I would estimate the TWau to have similar 1% gold as well when adding up all the strands. Then the main difference would be alloy vs plating of gold.


----------



## warrior1975

I have no idea. I'll email Craig, see if he can explain the difference.


----------



## danlam

Do these cables have a mmcx connector?
  
 I wanted to get these for my share 846.


----------



## moedawg140

Just wanted to drop off my review of the Whiplash Audio TWau Gold Plated Silver Cable on this thread.  The TWau cable is also compared to my HPL FBI Reference Silver Litz cable.  Have a great day or night everyone!
  
Review: Whiplash Audio TWau Reference Gold Plated Silver Cable


----------



## SACD-Man

moedawg140 said:


> Just wanted to drop off my review of the Whiplash Audio TWau Gold Plated Silver Cable on this thread.  The TWau cable is also compared to my HPL FBI Reference Silver Litz cable.  Have a great day or night everyone!
> 
> Review: Whiplash Audio TWau Reference Gold Plated Silver Cable


 

 Hey everyone. I wanted to remove my comments on moedawg140 great review. I didn't read the review correctly and for that fact, I may have stated things wrong or gave the wrong impressions. 
  
 Please accept my apology. I just wanted everyone to understand the modular system....
  





  thats me being spanked!!
  
 So happy listening!!
 Craig


----------



## jelt2359

sacd-man said:


> Hey everyone. I wanted to remove my comments on moedawg140 great review. I didn't read the review correctly and for that fact, I may have stated things wrong or gave the wrong impressions.
> 
> Please accept my apology. I just wanted everyone to understand the modular system....
> 
> ...


 
 Hello Craig my friend, good job. Modular system is definitely the way to go


----------



## SACD-Man

jelt2359 said:


> Hello Craig my friend, good job. Modular system is definitely the way to go


 

 Thanks!!!
  
 It would be hard to find someone with one source and one headphone. This allows you to change out based on your configuration. 
  
 Im just trying to figure out the site part. There are so many options!!!
  
 Thanks...
 Craig


----------



## warrior1975

jelt2359 said:


> Hello Craig my friend, good job. Modular system is definitely the way to go




Agreed. Quite wonderful to own. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## WaiY

Just bought this amazing cable from Craig.
  
 CUSTOMER SERVICE
  
 Second to none. Being totally clueless about the degree of enhancement that a cable can make and at this high price I asked many many questions. Craig always replied promptly with detailed answers and never ran out of patience and was full of enthusiasm!
  
 I paired mine with Westone W60. MMX connector to the earphones and the best connector (that Craig had at the time) to the source - Furutech-735 (3.5mm straight jack plug).
  
 DELIVERY
  
 1 week from US to the UK with tracking reference and I wasn't charged any duties
  
 SOUND QUALITY
  
 AMAZING!!!!!! Larger soundstage, more powerful (louder), clearer, crisper and detailed highs, more forward mids and tighter impactful bass. The main thing is its detail, you can hear the nuances in sounds that I couldn't before with stock cable. Fantastic on instrument separation!!
  
 This cable is a million times better than the rubbish stock cable which doesn't do the W60s any justice. Believe me, the W60s in my humble opinion is much better than Shure 846 that I've owned. Much more balanced sound and not so fatiguing to listen to. This has been accentuated by the amazing sound quality and build of the cable!!
  
 Thoroughly recommended!!!
  
 NB: I recommend that if you want to buy any cable, especially a high end one as this is, make sure you choose a good connector because its the point of contact to the source. No point in buying a very expensive wire and then go with an average connector.
  
 CONCLUSION
  
 If you have a high end source, buy this wire to show its true potential and indeed, the potential of your high end IEMs!!
  
 Thanks Craig!!!


----------



## flinkenick

Hey guys, I also have the Whiplash TWau and am happy with it. It gives a very natural warmish sound with detail. I'm also looking at another cable for an upcoming iem.
  
 Is there anybody that can compare it to the Whiplash V3 silver/copper hybrid, or the Whiplash V2 gold? I know someone else asked the same question a while back, did @warrior1975 maybe send that email to ask and get an answer?
  
 Cheers


----------



## warrior1975

I totally forgot. I'll email him now.


----------



## flinkenick

Thanks man


----------



## warrior1975

Np bro.


----------



## flinkenick

warrior1975 said:


> Np bro.


 
 Craig sent a PM, thanks. Hey I see you have a 8.A.. I'm receiving one in a month or so, which cable do you think matches it best?


----------



## warrior1975

The stock cable does well alone, but I use his Reference modular system for everything I can, 8 strand. I also had a V3 TWau/TWag (silver one I always mix them up) 8 strand as well, which sound great to me until I purchased the reference modular system. To me it sound better, a bit more open, and clearer.


----------



## flinkenick

Alright man, thanks!


----------



## dubliners

Hey guys 
I am considering to get this cable but can't decide between 4 and 8 conductor
What do you guys prefer?
I use k10


----------



## 35FLE

I have a K10U as well and would be interested in everyone's feedback


----------



## fiascogarcia

dubliners said:


> Hey guys
> I am considering to get this cable but can't decide between 4 and 8 conductor
> What do you guys prefer?
> I use k10







35fle said:


> I have a K10U as well and would be interested in everyone's feedback




8 conductor is a drop dead georgeous cable, but, though very supple, is a little too thick for using in public on the go. Especially getting it into a portable soft case. But the look? Whew! IMO.


----------



## Headphony

waiy said:


> Just bought this amazing cable from Craig.
> 
> CUSTOMER SERVICE
> 
> ...


 
  
 I purchased this exact cable for my W60 and agree that it's a superb cable.  Great build quailty and excellent sound quality.  Whiplash Audio first turned me into a believer of the idea that esoteric cables can _improve_ the sound quality of IEM's and headphones with the original TWag cables.  The TWau Reference cable continues to push the envelope.


----------



## darkeshin

Hello guys I also purchased the cable but I still didn't receive it yet, Craig wouldn't answer my e-mail so I think I will post it here to see if he shows up.
  
 Craig said in the email the cable is finished but he didn't tell me if he already shipped it or not.
  
 And after I received the email of him leaving the message "What Cable LOL" all of my e-mails are like, ignored.


----------



## SACD-Man

Hey!!
  
 Sorry for the humor. You must not have received my previous emails. Since I don't know your name, re-email me again and we can confirm things.
  
 Thanks!
 Craig


----------



## darkeshin

Hi Craig
  
 Please send me an e-mail when it is shipped so I won't mixed it up with my other packages (since I have many of them coming through to me this week)


----------



## proedros

Looking to get a nice cable for my EE Athena, so if anyone here is thinking of selling his TWag V3 or TWau Reference , please send me a pm 
  
 maybe we can work something out


----------



## proedros

well , Craig aka @SACD-Man  is the man , i finally have my new Twag V3 cable to be used with my EE AThena
  
 Kudos to Craig for the great and very fast job - he really helped me out and i hugely appreciate it
  
 Great job Craig


----------



## warrior1975

Congrats bro!! Enjoy. His cables are still amongst my absolute favorites. I love them, especially the looks.


----------



## proedros

warrior1975 said:


> Congrats bro!! Enjoy. His cables are still amongst my absolute favorites. I love them, especially the looks.


 
  
 thank you , i appreciate your comment
  
 i already have the hybrid v3(8-con) for my NT6 and the synergy is amazing , so i have big expectations for the athena/twagv3 pairing
  
 kudos to craig


----------



## fiascogarcia

proedros said:


> well , Craig aka @SACD-Man  is the man , i finally have my new Twag V3 cable to be used with my EE AThena
> 
> Kudos to Craig for the great and very fast job - he really helped me out and i hugely appreciate it
> 
> Great job Craig


 
 Twag V3 is really a wonderful cable (especially the way it handles bass), and it's amazing how flexible the 8 conductor is.  Congrats!


----------



## flipper203

Hello, I ordered a TWau Reference GOLD PLATED SILVER IEM yesterday and forgot to add the christmas coupon code. I sent an email via the website but no answer for the moment :'(
I was also wondering how long it takes for the cable to be built and sent ?


----------



## flipper203

@SACD-Man did you get my request by pm or mail?


----------



## Jay Hong

Hi! I ordered the OM version of Twau, but from what I have received, I am not really sure if it is OM or not? Would you guys help me take a look at it? If it is not OM is there anything I can do about it? Please find attached my brand new Twau with my Earsonics S-EM6 Thanks!


----------



## fiascogarcia

jay hong said:


> Hi! I ordered the OM version of Twau, but from what I have received, I am not really sure if it is OM or not? Would you guys help me take a look at it? If it is not OM is there anything I can do about it? Please find attached my brand new Twau with my Earsonics S-EM6 Thanks!


 
 I don't think those are over mold.  I thought this was an over mold connector, or at least one type.


----------



## Jay Hong

In that case I may have to have a word with SACD-Man to talk about the arrangements. I know they no longer have OM option on their webpages now and I understand the demand and supply problem. It would be great if some sort of refund/compensation can be arranged if possible. Don't get me wrong though, it would be great if they still hv the OM in stock and I am open to suggestions. I don't mean to be annoying nor rude though so sorry in advance if I offended anyone


----------



## proedros

what exactly is OM and what is the advantage of having OM ?


----------



## fiascogarcia

jay hong said:


> In that case I may have to have a word with @SACD-Man to talk about the arrangements. I know they no longer have OM option on their webpages now and I understand the demand and supply problem. It would be great if some sort of refund/compensation can be arranged if possible. Don't get me wrong though, it would be great if they still hv the OM in stock and I am open to suggestions. I don't mean to be annoying nor rude though so sorry in advance if I offended anyone


 
 Yeah, you should probably just communicate directly with him.  If they're not available any more, than you should at least be refunded the difference if you paid extra for it.  BTW, you're asking a reasonable question.


----------



## fiascogarcia

proedros said:


> what exactly is OM and what is the advantage of having OM ?


 
 Over mold doesn't use the heat shrink around the connector.  Only advantage is that it is not as bulky and doesn't have the memory wire type stiff section coming off the connector, if you don't like memory wire. IMO.  I've personally never had a problem with Whiplashes non over mold connectors, comfort wise.


----------



## cleg

*WHIPLASH AUDIO TWAU REFERENCE CABLE REVIEW BY PORTA.FI*​
English: https://porta.fi/whiplash-audio-twau-reference-cable-review-eclipsing-the-disadvantages/
Russian: https://porta.fi/ru/obzor-kabelya-whiplash-audio-twau-reference-eclipse-zatmevaya-nedostatki/

P.S. Resurrect this post a little bit


----------

